# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Παγκοσμιο πρωταθλημα πτηνων montial 2015 Rosmalen

## jimk1

Η Ελλαδα πηρε στο παγκοσμιο πρωταθλημα του 2015 συνολο 17 μεταλια ,7 χρυσα,6 ασημενια,4 χαλκινα.














υπαρχουν και αλλα πολλα video στο youtube

----------


## Gardelius

*Συγχαρητήρια !!!!! *  :Happy0065:

----------


## δημητρα

πολλα μπραβο σε ολους, τα πηγαμε παρα πολυ καλα στους παπαγαλους και στα εξωτικα.

----------


## an.nicolaou

Μπορεί κάποιος να μας γράψει ακριβώς ποια είναι τα μετάλλια;

----------


## δημητρα

εννοεις ποιοι τα πηραν και με τι πουλια?

----------


## jk21

http://mondialcom2015.com/wp-content...-inzenders.pdf




> GriekenlandNr Naam Goud Zilver Brons
>           734 BALIALIOS NIKOLAOS 2 3 1
>           984 EFSTATHOPOULOS THEODOSIOS 2 1 0
>           733 KOSMIS KONSTANTINOS 1 1 0
>           728 PALIAROUTAS KONSTANTINOS 1 0 0
>           988 STAMATAKOS GEORGIOS 1 0 0
>           834 STOIMENOS ANESTIS 0 1 0
>         1609 PANERAS GEORGIOS 0 0 1
>         1338 MAKRIS PANAGIOTIS 0 0 1
>           830 TOKMAKTSIS IOANNIS 0 0 1

----------


## jimk1

http://mondialcom2015.com/index.php/...-2015/?lang=en.  
Ολοι οι διαγωνισμοι και τα αποτελεσματα.
Στα timbrado μου κανει τρομερη εντυπωση οτι απο τα πουλια που πηραν μερος τα μισα δεν κελαηδισαν,και στις τετραδες δωθηκε μονο το χρυσο γιατι για τα υπολοιπα δεν συμπληρωσαν βαθμολογια

----------


## jk21

http://mondialcom2015.com/wp-content...ogusSectie.pdf

----------


## vicky_ath

Για να πούμε και σε ποιες κατηγορίες πήραν τα μετάλλια, 

Ο Νίκος Μπαλιάλος πήρε στα parrotlet και μάλιστα το ένα του χρυσό ήταν στην 4άδα στα πράσινα!
Ο κ. Πανέρας πήρε στην 4αδα στα african silverbill
O Κωνσταντίνος Κοσμής πήρε 1ο στα yorkshire και 2ο στα norwich
O Παλιαρούτας Κωνσταντίνος στα harzer
O Σταματάκος Γιώργος σε κάποιο finch
O Στοιμένος Ανέστης σε ένα μεταλλαγμένο siskin (δεν ξέρω ποιο ακριβώς)
Ο Μακρής Παναγιώτης στα κίτρινα λιποχρωμικά
Ο Τοκμακτσής Ιωάννης στα siskin που αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι τα λούγαρα (διορθώστε με οι πιο γνώστες..)

----------


## mitsman

Ο Σταματακος ο Γιωργος αν δεν κανω τραγικο λαθος πηρε την πρωτια με ενα κινεζικο αηδονι
να και το πουλακι με το βραβειο του αφου και επεστρεψε υγιεστατο στα χερια του ιδιοκτήτη του:

----------


## jk21

Ο Γιωργος ,παλιοτερα ηταν ενεργος στην παρεα μας 

armagedwn

Ευχομαι να τον ξανακουσουμε !
ο Νικος στους παπαγαλους δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που εχει φερει διακριση στη χωρα μας !


Συγχαρητηρια σε ολα τα παιδια  !

----------


## orion

εύγε σε όλους  :winky:

----------


## tasos-mo

> Ο Τοκμακτσής Ιωάννης στα siskin που αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι τα λούγαρα (διορθώστε με οι πιο γνώστες..)



Βικυ ναι ειναι λουγαρα..και το συγκεκριμενο ηταν αρχεγονο θηλυκο, πανεμορφο....

----------

